# City Park Crit



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

My wife, daughter and myself headed down to City Park for the crit today. We had some fun.

We got there just in time to capture a crash
View attachment 127770

Word was is there was a little skin left on the pavement.

Womens 123 lining up to start
View attachment 127771


The "end" of the first lap
View attachment 127772


The little one tries to join the race. (not really) 
View attachment 127774


Fast women....
View attachment 127773


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

More...not racing, just cruiser bikes that were around.

My cruiser...
View attachment 127775


Not Lance's Trek.
View attachment 127776


A felt..
View attachment 127777


Wheels
View attachment 127778


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Now for the kids race...the real reason we showed up today. Our daughter rode last year and wanted to do it again this year. There were 70+ kids !   

View attachment 127779



View attachment 127780


After the kids the Pro 1-2's lined up.
View attachment 127781


View attachment 127784


We watched a while and then headed home...
View attachment 127782


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Cool shots. BTW, I'm in one of those pictures.


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

Aww, I didn't see ya. I didn't get there till really late though. Went and did E-rock then head do to the reaces from there. Got there just in time to see my daughter race the junior class. Great day, all in all.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Pwnt said:


> Aww, I didn't see ya. I didn't get there till really late though. Went and did E-rock then head do to the reaces from there. Got there just in time to see my daughter race the junior class. Great day, all in all.


We left during the pro race. My daughter had a birthday party to go to. Hope you had fun at E-rock. Beautiful day for it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Sherpa23 said:


> Cool shots. BTW, I'm in one of those pictures.


Hopefully you were not the one upside down.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Chain said:


> Hopefully you were not the one upside down.


Ha ha. No, fortunately. I'm actually in the Pro.1.2 picture, on the start line under the banner. What's funny about that is that I'm on the line, in the middle of the row and I'm the only person on the front row that you can actually see, so it's pretty against the odds that I"m in it at all.

It was such a nice day and a nice event, even though I am not a big fan of that course.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I was there too, but I didn't see any fellow RBR's, but then again I don't know what you look like!
Here's a pic of Vaughters and Pearce with their children in the kids race. Great day for racing all around.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Mootsie said:


> I was there too, but I didn't see any fellow RBR's, but then again I don't know what you look like!
> Here's a pic of Vaughters and Pearce with their children in the kids race. Great day for racing all around.


Don't forget Kevin Nugent in the background...


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Sherpa23 said:


> Don't forget Kevin Nugent in the background...


And who might that be?


----------

